# Pet pigeons up for adoption on Long Island



## sueC5 (May 19, 2013)

Hi, I have 18 pigeons that I must find homes for. They range in age from 2 to 8 years old. All are rescued and in perfect health. I'm moving and can no longer have them.I live in Suffolk county Long Island. Thank you ,Suec5


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Still looking for a home for them? Any info on breeds would be helpful


----------



## sueC5 (May 19, 2013)

Hi 95Sportster ,my pigeons are Homers because they always come home. They are just my pets.Over the years people just find hurt or injured birds and I take them in. My grandkids love animals and enjoyed taking care of them with me. Anyway thats all I can tell you about them.They are all healthy and friendly. Thanks Sue


----------



## jeepjon (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, my name is Jon. I'm not sure if my private message went through so I wanted to post on here also. Do you still have pigeons for adoption?


----------

